

WikiLeaks backlash: The first global cyber war has begun, claim hackers - chrismealy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/dec/11/wikileaks-backlash-cyber-war

======
nhangen
Commenter vercol has it right:

"So democracy now consists of a group of geeks who speak for us all. They
appointed themselves and are accountable to no one. Anyone who questions them
is denounced as a moron, an American, a fascist and a friend of Sarah
Palin..."

